
Ask HN: How do you switch domains / industries? - non-entity
In software development, it seems that many domains and industries prefer to hire people who have <i>professional</i> experience in that industry. In one particular case, I saw a job listing that strongly preferred people who had worked at a small set of competitor companies.<p>How does a developer manage to switch to a domain or industry completely outside their experience?
======
cutehr
It is easy to switch domain. You simply need to learn skill and do a project
on it and show that result in the interview.

Right now dropshipping is a new skill you can switch by learning its
softwares. See this to learn few of them -
[https://www.howtobuysaas.com/blog/software-for-
dropshipping/](https://www.howtobuysaas.com/blog/software-for-dropshipping/)

------
1ba9115454
I switched to Investment Banking when they where looking for Java people 20
years ago.

So this was a case of the demand for a tech skill outwaying the supply and
therefore the banks didn't get to be too choosey.

So perhaps one way to switch would be to learn a tech skill and use that as
leverage. i.e. Rust to get into blokchain/crypto.

Julia to get into Bigdata, AI and ML.

Kubernetes to get into DevOps/CI-CD etc.

------
cutehr
[https://www.howtobuysaas.com/](https://www.howtobuysaas.com/)

